# EMDR



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

I've had a sudden fascination with this therapy lately, but can't find anyone in NE Ohio that does it (now there's a surprise <-----note sarcasm). Anyone tried it? A friend of mine got rid of some situational depression after two sessions and a professor of mine got rid of a phobia -- and she was very skeptical. It's full name is Eye Movement and Desensitization and Reprocessing.

Thanks,

Susan


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

My ex husband is a psychiatrist and told me about it. He said it is very effective in "completely removing" old trauma and recommended it for me. I may try it.

Gwen


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Chryslin.

I live in Chicago, btw. So i'm sure it'd be much easier to find someone who practices emdr than where you are.

Anyway about 3 or 4 years ago I was seeing a therapist who mentioned emdr and said it might help me. So right away I was eager to try it, but unfortunately it didn't work. We only tried it for one session though. Not sure why it didn't work, but if I had to guess I'd say that I was too obsessed with thinking at that time for this therapy to have an effect on me. At that time I was exploring the limits of my mind and wanted to figure things out for myself so it makes sense that I wouldn't allow this therapy to affect me. I think EMDR is probably like any kind of hypnosis. If you want it to work for you bad enough, it probably will. Maybe a placebo type thing. That's just my personal experience, just thought I'd share.

Take care.


----------



## sidjor (Oct 15, 2005)

I've tried it..didn't work for me...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2005)

Hello,
Just wanted to let you know that I am currently in EMDR and it does not seem to be helping at all with my DP. Also am on Paxil and Risperodol and that seems to make it worse! Anyways, I have heard great things about EMDR from other people who have tried it! So maybe it's just me


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Why do people blame themselves when a therapy doesn't work?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry, I just seem to blame myself for everything latley! Also I don't want to discourage anyone from trying it!
Sarah


----------

